# Gerberian Shepsky



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Has anyone heard of this breed before? I've been seeing a lot of ads for these dogs lately. Looks like another designer breed to me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's a GSD/Siberian Husky cross.

And what a ridiculous name.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Just like all the other made up breeds. Someone trying to make a quick buck . This along with all the other made up dogs are mixed breed dogs , mutts for a better word. They will never be a true breed somekne has a male of one breed and a female of another breed, no registration papers on either but have a litter of puppies and figure they will make some money with a new rare breed Makes me sick there are enough badly bred purebreds without folks breeding more junk.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Sounds like a recipe for a dog that is very, very likely to end up in a shelter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree. I wish I had something to add to that but you covered it pretty well.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

_Just like all the other made up breeds. Someone trying to make a quick buck . This along with all the other made up dogs are mixed breed dogs , mutts for a better word. They will never be a true breed somekne has a male of one breed and a female of another breed, no registration papers on either but have a litter of puppies and figure they will make some money with a new rare breed Makes me sick there are enough badly bred purebreds without folks breeding more junk.
_

That pretty much covers it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

While there are some cross breeds and "types" of dogs I definitely condone, this one doesn't seem to make any sense or fit any real purpose other than people marketing the "cool" factor of both breeds.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, um, that's not the name I would have picked if I was trying to "make up" a breed, lol. 

I have a GSD/Husky cross that I got from the shelter and it does seem to be a popular cross in the local shelter here. 

My girl is a fantastic dog but I agree that I don't really see the usefulness of combining the two breeds.


----------



## LuccaVonCyclone (Apr 17, 2013)

I have herd that this designer *mutt *is popular because the resulting cross can often have a wolfish appearance. You'd be surprised how many people out there want a "pet" wolf and BYBs have found a way to meet that demand with this cross. I would think this mix would be a real challenge to own...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL Isn't a Husky pretty wolfish by itself?


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Liesje said:


> LOL Isn't a Husky pretty wolfish by itself?


They come in all colors - I can see why a Gerberian Shepsky is so popular:










Probably not the dog for every one but some people like the idea of owning a "pet wolf" that has no wolf blood. That said, the whole designer dog craze has gotten out of hand!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, very ridiculous name! LOL!

I had one, and I did enjoy him. He was VERY smart and easy to train, but not all that loyal. He loved to run and pulled us in sleds as a kid. He was a pretty cool dog to have. Good with people and generally good with other dogs which is odd, considering GSDs and Huskys can have dog/dog issues. 

He did know when he could get away with stuff. He was probably the easiest dog I have ever trained, very eager to learn new stuff, but used it to his advantage when it came to opening his kennel and taking off for days on end! And the lack of loyalty really irked me when he would rather run off into oblivion than hang out with me.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

LuccaVonCyclone said:


> I have herd that this designer *mutt *is popular because the resulting cross can often have a wolfish appearance. You'd be surprised how many people out there want a "pet" wolf and BYBs have found a way to meet that demand with this cross. I would think this mix would be a real challenge to own...


My girl's energy level was insane for the first two years but she's settled down into an awesome dog! My Shiloh Shepherd is way more of a challenge oddly enough, lol.

Bunny, my GSD/Husky. Not very wolfy looking


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's not a breed, it's a mixed breed of GSD and Husky. Like any mix, personality, looks, Nd temperament will vary.


----------

